# Extremely skittish Jack Dempsey



## TrevorSB1004 (Nov 30, 2017)

So, I've had my Jack Dempsey in his 55 gallon tank across from my bed for about a year now. The first 6 months that I had him, he was actually quite social, but in the past 6 months or so, he's been the opposite. He hides under his big piece of slate in the corner of the tank all almost all day, and if he is out, he frantically darts back to his slate the second I walk by. The only time he comes out is in the morning and evening when I show him his food. I'm not really worried about him because he's healthy and eating, its just kind of annoying when my fish hides all day. Now is this normal behavior for Jack Dempseys or will he eventually grow out of it (still a juvenile fish).


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I have found that unless my tanks are exposed to constant traffic, the fish get skittish due to not see a lot of people or movement. It has also been my experience that very young fish do not exhibit this behavior as much and are usually quite social; seems that for me this has been something that they grow into.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Old Newbie said:


> I have found that unless my tanks are exposed to constant traffic, the fish get skittish due to not see a lot of people or movement. It has also been my experience that very young fish do not exhibit this behavior as much and are usually quite social; seems that for me this has been something that they grow into.


I totally agree. And if the fish is on it's own it's even worse.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Ichthys said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that unless my tanks are exposed to constant traffic, the fish get skittish due to not see a lot of people or movement. It has also been my experience that very young fish do not exhibit this behavior as much and are usually quite social; seems that for me this has been something that they grow into.
> ...


+1...


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd try housing it with some tank mates.
JD is really a poor candidate to be housed as "wet pet" for this very reason. Kept a lone, they are prone to become scared and skittish. I also agree that they become worse as larger adults. There brightly colored blue spots possibly make them easy targets for predatory birds and they would not frequent shallow water and would tend to avoid the surface.
Some dither fish such as a group of giant danios could be worth a try. A group of 4-10 that swim closer to the surface could go a long way in making your JD feel comfortable. You'd have to try and get the largest you can find as there is always risk your JD may end up eating them.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Texas cichlid with a similar problem... do they just grow into it? Should I get him a tank mate? He is about 6 inches long and I've had him for nearly a year. He is all by himself in his tank.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

PGJE said:


> I have a Texas cichlid with a similar problem... do they just grow into it? Should I get him a tank mate? He is about 6 inches long and I've had him for nearly a year. He is all by himself in his tank.


what size is the tank?... :-? :-? :-?


----------

